# Czech Border Patrol Dogs ... a history question



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello,
I am new here, forgive my newbishness, I haven't had a chance to intro myself but planning on doing that. I have a question about Czech Border Patrol dogs.

I have read the following online:



> Quote:*Why these dogs and not others?* The following is a brief history of the Czech Border Patrol bloodlines that are used exclusively within our selective breeding program. It explains what sets these working dog bloodlines apart, and why they are renowned as the finest, most untainted working dog bloodlines in the world today.
> 
> During WWII, almost all of the finest German Shepherd Dogs (GSD) were confiscated and sacrificed by Hitler’s armies. The only place on the planet that they survived was in the mountainous region between East Germany and the Czech Republic. After the war, West German and American breeders diluted the bloodlines to breed the working dog drives out of the breed to provide show and sporting dogs, or for those that did not have the ability, desire or experience to handle real working dogs. However, they continued to be bred and preserved by the Czech Border Patrol, and now also by American Defender K-9. Prior to the 1989 revolution, which led to the fall of their communist government, the breeding of German Shepherd dogs in the Czech Republic was that of these purebred working dogs. These breedings revolved around one kennel, owned by the Czechoslovakian Army’s Pohranicni Straze (Border Patrol). Under the communist regime, the Czechoslovakian Border Patrol and their dogs would apprehend 20 to 30 people on a daily basis. While most would give up when confronted, the dogs were often called upon to defend their handlers from those intent on crossing the border at any cost.



I have my doubts about the WWII statement in the 2nd paragraph and I am wondering if there is a credible historical resource to back this up. 

Your thoughts? ...thx in advance


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Well, let's just say that's some very creative and fanciful, but also totally bogus, "history". The only place on the planet they survived??? Please......


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Ok, found the website this came from. Some of the history posted there on Czech lines is very accurate. But other portions, mainly that paragraph you posted, have been spun into bunk.


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

spunk into bunk lol 
yeah that's what I thought. Thanks Chris.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quoteuring WWII, almost all of the finest German Shepherd Dogs (GSD) were confiscated and sacrificed by Hitler’s armies.


I don't know where they are getting this from, but it is absolutely bogus. 

While the German military definitely put out the request to German Shepherd Clubs and private owners in their own country to donate dogs for their military working dog program during the war, they never did "confiscate" dogs. 

Even looking at it practically, a confiscated dog can't just be taken and put into service like a confiscated car or truck. It has to go through training specific to its military use, become accustomed to its handlers, etc.

And let's not forget that pretty much every nation used German Shepherds in World War II, not just Germany - there were plenty of GSDs in Russian, Finnish, French, American, etc. hands during the war. Even the Japanese used German Shepherds.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That's a pretty creative take on history. Seems the intention of the author is to promote their own breeding program as more 'authentic'.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Slightly off topic...but two books were written about a Czech pilot and his GSD Antis...he served in WWII and was decorated and became a mascot and morale booster for the RAF One Man and his dog by Tony Robinson and Freedom in the Air by H Ross...Antis lived to be 13 and when he died his owner never had another dog...Haven't read the book yet


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I know this thread is a bit old but I thought I'd add my $.02 
I lived in Eastern Europe prior to 1989 (and a few years beyond) and never heard of this confiscation of all GSDs... If anything, they've always been the most famous dogs all over Europe.
Everyone I can remember had either a GSD or boxer/mastiff type dog to guard the house and so did their parents and grandparents. 
I'm no history expert but as Americans remember a prohibition of alcohol, I think I would have heard of a prohibition of GSDs somewhere along the line


----------

